# 45 years in sign business



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I have done just about everything you can do in the sign industry.
been at it for a long time. but as much as I know, there's always something new to learn. keeping up with technology is getting harder and I can't afford all the newest
software that's available. so I buy what I need currently and use out of house pros
for the rest. I have a gerber 200e router/engraver that I purchased last year and it's been great doing ada signs and routing fco letters but I now have a problem with the
router and was hoping someone can help me pinpoint what the problem is.

when I am routing the x, y and z axis have worked flawlessly until recently...now when it is routing the z axis struggles to lift and doesn't return to the full up positition
and the end mill drags across the substrate I am cutting and I have to do an emergency stop. this just started happening, however with the spindle off it works perfectly. has anyone experience this and if so, what is the answer to this problem.
this is an old, first generation machine but it still works well, also there is no problem with the engraver head attached ??? let me know if anyone can help me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the community Joe...

I've redirected your post to the CNC forum within our forum. There, you will be more likely to get a response...Be sure to check back there as well

Bill


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Joe, welcome to the forum.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

kaydesigns said:


> I think I have done just about everything you can do in the sign industry.
> been at it for a long time. but as much as I know, there's always something new to learn. keeping up with technology is getting harder and I can't afford all the newest
> software that's available. so I buy what I need currently and use out of house pros
> for the rest. I have a gerber 200e router/engraver that I purchased last year and it's been great doing ada signs and routing fco letters but I now have a problem with the
> ...


This sounds like a mechanical wear issue. I have had a similar issue with the leadscrew on my Z axis. Essentially the coupler that connects the stepper shaft to the leadscrew journal becomes loose over time or due to radical temperature change. 

To check if this is the case with your machine, you can make a mark on the two parts with a sharpie. Run the Z axis up and down a few time then checkk to see if the marks still line up. If not then they are slipping and need to be tightened or replaced.

Hope that helps.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joe.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you bill,
already got a response.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> This sounds like a mechanical wear issue. I have had a similar issue with the leadscrew on my Z axis. Essentially the coupler that connects the stepper shaft to the leadscrew journal becomes loose over time or due to radical temperature change.
> 
> To check if this is the case with your machine, you can make a mark on the two parts with a sharpie. Run the Z axis up and down a few time then checkk to see if the marks still line up. If not then they are slipping and need to be tightened or replaced.
> 
> ...


hello bill,
thank you for your response.
yes I am sure it is a mechanical problem and it's interesting that you mentioned about the temp change. in the warm months I have no issues, not it's getting colder and it seem to effect the z axis.
I was able to get to the left side guide block and check the ball bearings. It has four bearing slots and I was able to free up the bearings. i will attempt to do the right side but i will have to disassemble the entire spindle mounting bracket to access.
will let you know how that goes and hope it works.
i am closing shop today for t'giving and will tackle it on Saturday-Sunday.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Hello Joe, welcome to the forum.


thanks john,
hope i can contribute to the forum and help others.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks ross,
hope all is well in the land down under.
i am from the Philadelphia area.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks James,
The learning never stops, life is good.
wish you well.


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Hello Joe, welcome to the forum.


thanks john,
i will update my bio as soon as i can remember what it is i do.
naw, just kidding, but i will have to consult my wife, she says 
i'm good for nothing. :haha:


----------



## kaydesigns (Nov 25, 2014)

hello all, UPDATE
my cnc is working perfectly now, not sure what I did but I attached my cordless drill to the z axis and ran it up and down while spraying wd40 on the screw. I went too far and bottomed out on the down turn and I heard something pop, I thought I broke it but whatever it was fixed the z axis and now it raises and lowers without jamming.
go figure, THANKS FOR ALL RESPONSES, AND HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY.


----------

